# Bora or Ehoma Parallel Clamp Experience anyone?



## PatrickIrish (Oct 19, 2012)

I've been using bar clamps and oddball clamps for glue ups, drooling over parallel clamps when I see them.

Bit the bullet and bought two 24" bessey k-body from Home Depot today. In stock and $37 I think each.

I want to add either 31" or 40" now but home depot doesnt carry them. The bessey K-body are pricey every where else.

Has anyone used the Bora or Ehoma clamps that woodcraft sells? A pair of 40" is about $95 shipped.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I have Yost and Jet, they seem about the same.


----------



## RichBolduc (Jan 30, 2018)

So I see this is an old post… but if anyone's looking…

I just got in 6 12" Bora clamps and 2 24" Bora clamps that Rockler had on sale for like $25-$30 each. While not as nice as the Bessey, they seem pretty good for a hobbyist like myself. They're heavy, and the 6 I just got in the action was a little rougher than Bessey's, but not all that bad. It's like comparing Powermatic to Grizzly in my opinion. Well worth it to someone like me.

Rich


----------

